# Ivory Billed Woodpecker



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Thought you all would appreciate this:
http://aolsvc.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20050428092509990009

My boyfriend and I were thrilled to read the report... puts a little more hope in my day. 

-Sarah


----------



## Snowman (Mar 22, 2005)

That is really cool...I would actually like to think species had 60 yrs of peace! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

At last! People will finally know what my avatar is! 

I'm absolutely thrilled about this and am still shocked. I've been waiting for this for a very long time and was starting to think it might never happen (not in this country anyway).

More on the subject is here:

www.ivorybill.org
www.ibwo.org
www.nature.org
http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/1114103/DC1 (movie!)
http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/rapidpdf/1114103v1.pdf - in depth


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This is great news... We here of too many animal species disappearing, it's about time we here good news of finding one again.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That is great news, it's amazing to see the bird "come out of extinction". Now if only the Tasmanian Tiger would do the same...:|


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

That's it. I'm going to pout until I get a pet dodo.

Yeah, I was a little shocked to hear they found them in Arkansas... thought they'd turn up in Cuba or somewhere a little less accessible.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

As of now, Cuba probably is more accessable. Access to the area of the sightings has been restricted. 

Word on the street is that they were rediscovered in Cuba in 1999 and the whole thing has been kept under wraps.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw that on the news last night and was thrilled. I'm a big wild bird person, so news like that is always great.

Cavan, you were the first person I thought of. :smile:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like more have been found, this time in Florida.

The Search for the Ivory-billed Woodpecker

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That's great news!
Hopefully this is just the beginning of the new sightings.


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

The "sightings" and recordings from both AR and FL are encouraging news. Unfortunately, there has yet to be conclusive photos of these elusive birds (including the recent finds in FL LiveScience.com - Researchers: Rare Woodpecker Sighted). I hope these large birds are indeed not extinct, but I am still waiting for the final conclusive evidence before I celebrate their status.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I would call myself cautiously optimistic. I don't want to get my hopes up only to have them disappointed. But I do think that so far, things are looking very promising.

More here:
Avian Conservation and Ecology - Écologie et conservation des oiseaux: Evidence Suggesting that Ivory-billed Woodpeckers (Campephilus principalis) Exist in Florida

I do think the Arkansas video is of an Ivory Bill. The first thing that struck me about it was the manner in which the bird in question flew. I'm very familiar with pileateds and have never seen one fly like that (similar to a duck and with very rapid wing beats). However, the fact that more evidence hasn't come up there is very troubling.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Things are looking up. 

http://www.monmouthaudubon.org/PDF_files/DecJan07c.pdf


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Is this really for real? Cus I was just reading my latest NG, and it did a story on the Ivory-billed. It actually had the diagrams of Ivory versus another very similar woodpecker; the pileated. If it is really true then yes, another hope has been rekindled


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

You know last year I think it was, on the way back from Hamilton, Alabama (where my brother lives) some sort of a BIG bird went swooping across the highway ahead of our car. I didn't catch a real good sight of it, just enough to know it was black and white, with a LOT of white, and its flight was more like a low-flying hawk than any woodpecker or other black and white bird I'd ever seen. 

There are lots of pine barrens, and I know there is a very large swamp close to where my brother lives.

I frequently wonder about that.


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

When I was in college I wrote a "voice recognition" program for my Master's project to identify the nasal call of an Ivory-billed for the Cornell Lab of Ornithology.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

the thread did not work for me but Im pretty sure the proper name is ivory billed pilleated woodpecker, we have a lot of the non ivory billed pilleated woodpeckers in Wi


----------

